# Les veritables AES garanties Pur Porc !!



## alèm (20 Décembre 2004)

Elles sont bientôt de retour dans votre charcuterie habituelle.

Pas de pub* ici, nous contactez en Private les fifilles ! On attend que Fificelle nous ré-invite chez elle pour les afters, que Nounours sortent d'HyperNation, que Jambonneau nous thaï-KweiLei, quelques tours de paté de maison de la part de 'Tanplan et que Cricri trouvent le changement ligne 6-ligne 2 à Nation et c'est bon !

*pourquoi pas un Pub comme dirait Cricri !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

un truc bien cochon quoi


----------



## alèm (20 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> un truc bien cochon quoi



la preuve !!







   :rateau:


----------



## alèm (22 Décembre 2004)

n'empêche : il était déja beau sur cette photo le Cricri !


----------



## alèm (22 Décembre 2004)

et pas l'ombre d'un mackie dans ces AES OFF !! (le bonheur, j'vous dis !  )


----------



## Tyler (22 Décembre 2004)

Oui oui !

Moi aussi ça me manque les AES OLD FASHIONED.
Les premières vraies aes, avec des jeux,de rires,des démos,mackie....

Les vraies !
Le mac et la fraternité !
La beuverie informatique !

Je suis là du 28 Janvier au 3 janvier.


J'espère qu'on va se faire ça !


----------



## alèm (22 Décembre 2004)

ah non, nouvel an à la maison !! mais le 29, je suis au pascalou pour...


----------



## nato kino (22 Décembre 2004)

Tyler a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui !
> 
> Moi aussi ça me manque les AES OLD FASHIONED.
> Les premières vraies aes, avec des jeux,de rires,des démos,mackie....
> ...



Top-là !! 

Pas besoin de passer par la case départ pour toucher les 20 plaques.  :rateau:  :love: 

_Tu as toujours ton vélo ? _ :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (22 Décembre 2004)

Sans vouloir mettre de l'huile sur un quelconque feu, j'aimerai bien savoir quand même pourquoi ce sujet est descendu au bar ?
Les rencontres/réunions non sponsorisées par l'international macgé sont devenues indésirables ?


----------



## Tyler (22 Décembre 2004)

AHAHAHAHA le vélo !

Comme c'était bon !

Tu te rappeles sur le forum technique :

Genre : Ouais, est-ce que je dois acheter cette carte graphique ou celle-ci.


NON NON : ACHETEZ UN VELO.


Ahahahaha

BON LA c'est définitif, je veux refaire ça.


PS : Niko, j'ai les photos de mon anniv,mes 18 ans, tu te souviens ? Je vais te les envoyer.


----------



## nato kino (22 Décembre 2004)

Tyler a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui !
> 
> Je suis là du 28 Janvier au 3 janvier.



Tu es donc là pour l'année 2005 ? :affraid: :style:

Ça va en faire un paquet ça d'AES !! :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir mettre de l'huile sur un quelconque feu, j'aimerai bien savoir quand même pourquoi ce sujet est descendu au bar ?
> Les rencontres/réunions non sponsorisées par l'international macgé sont devenues indésirables ?



il y a un canal historique  et un autre dissident


----------



## nato kino (22 Décembre 2004)

Tyler a dit:
			
		

> PS : Niko, j'ai les photos de mon anniv,mes 18 ans, tu te souviens ? Je vais te les envoyer.



Vivi, j'ai pas oublié GROUCHO et son cigare non plus !! :love:

ps : j'en ai mis quelques unes en ligne, voir le lien en bas du post...


----------



## nato kino (22 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a un canal historique  et un autre dissident



Des précisions stp...


----------



## alèm (22 Décembre 2004)

en tout état de cause, les lucioles ne seront pas cannibales ce 29 décembre !


----------



## alèm (22 Décembre 2004)

ah ouais nato, une info : j'ai récupéré mon verre de Wieckse Witte des Lucioles... par la magnanimité du Grand Gognol lors de son déménagement !


----------



## Cricri (22 Décembre 2004)

Concernant l'utilisation et diffusion des photographies d'élèves. Une particulière attention doit être portée au respect des règles relatives au droit à l'image. Je vous rappelle, en effet, que toute personne peut s'opposer à la reproduction de son image et que toute prise de vue nécessite l'autorisation expresse de l'intéressé ou du titulaire de l'autorité parentale pour les mineurs. À ce propos, il devra être clairement précisé aux parents que l'autorisation ainsi donnée ne vaut pas engagement d'achat.


----------



## ficelle (22 Décembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Concernant l'utilisation et diffusion des photographies d?élèves. Une particulière attention doit être portée au respect des règles relatives au ?droit à l?image?. Je vous rappelle, en effet, que toute personne peut s?opposer à la reproduction de son image et que toute prise de vue nécessite l?autorisation expresse de l?intéressé ou du titulaire de l?autorité parentale pour les mineurs. À ce propos, il devra être clairement précisé aux parents que l?autorisation ainsi donnée ne vaut pas engagement d?achat.



c'est vrai qu'il t'a moins bien reussi que le porc (comme dirait Pierre)   

alors le 29, on voit des petites lumieres ???  :love:


----------



## benjamin (22 Décembre 2004)

Bande de sagouins  Je pars du 29 au 2 janvier.  
 D'ici là, faut que je passe voir l'un d'entre vous pour lui donner de l'argent et faire exploser son CA, on avisera alors


----------



## ficelle (22 Décembre 2004)

Tyler a dit:
			
		

> PS : Niko, j'ai les photos de mon anniv,mes 18 ans, tu te souviens ? Je vais te les envoyer.



j'me rappelle surtout du cadeau


----------



## alèm (22 Décembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> alors le 29, on voit des petites lumieres ???  :love:



tu mets 5¤ dans la fente et tu vois la lune !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> tu mets 5¤ dans la fente et tu vois la lune !



si je met 10¤ je verrai quoi ?


----------



## alèm (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si je met 10¤ je verrai quoi ?



Montcuq !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> Montcuq !



grrrr  ..il est passé où mon decodeur  ?


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> Montcuq !



avec  Daniel Prévost ?


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> grrrr  ..il est passé où mon decodeur  ?



fifille !!!


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Des précisions stp...



j'ai signer un NDA


----------



## alèm (22 Décembre 2004)

surtout, t'es un gros nase !

d'ailleurs, t'es pas invité !


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2004)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> surtout, t'es un gros nase !
> 
> d'ailleurs, t'es pas invité !



je balance aux journaliste ton identité ?


----------



## alèm (23 Décembre 2004)

Tu veux que je te bannisse ?


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2004)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je te bannisse ?




pas besoin de balancer ton identité, dans 3 posts tu l'aura fait tout seul


----------



## alèm (23 Décembre 2004)

qui ça ?


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2004)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> qui ça ?




on sait que tu n'est pas tout seul


----------



## benjamin (23 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on sait que tu n'est pas tout seul


  "On sait". Toi non plus, t'es plus tout seul ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> "On sait". Toi non plus, t'es plus tout seul ?




il a trouvé sa fleur ?


----------



## chagregel (23 Décembre 2004)

Comprend rien    :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (23 Décembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Comprend rien    :rateau:



Moi non plus...  :hein: 

Vive les nioubs....


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus...  :hein:
> 
> Vive les nioubs....




yeppp !!!!   

vive nous le nioubssss !!!!!


----------



## rezba (23 Décembre 2004)

Bannissement général de tous les canaux historiques et puis c'est tout !


----------



## LeSqual (23 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bannissement général de tous les canaux historiques et puis c'est tout !



Faut vivre dans l'avenir et pas dans le passé  

Et qu'on vienne pas me dire que sans l'histoire on refait les erreurs du passé...    parce que c'est grâce aux erreurs que on évolue!    :rateau: 

Et même que les taches (je cite personne de précis)  enseignent la vie!   

Vive les nioubs et vive les taches!   

 

ok..... je reviens plus tard... :rose:


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Comprend rien    :rateau:



c'est des messages codé


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est des messages codé



007 m'avait donné le manuel mais avec mes demenangements
je l'ai perdu je ne sais pas où  

tu pourrais me preter le tien pour comprendre ces codes  ?


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu pourrais me preter le tien pour comprendre ces codes  ?




ça peu être possible  avec un échange de bon procédé


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Comprend rien    :rateau:


comme d'hab'


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2004)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, t'es pas invité !


indice no 1 : l'auteur possède une ZX blanche


----------



## alèm (23 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bannissement général de tous les canaux historiques et puis c'est tout !



vous n'aurez pas _malgache est ma lorraine_ !  :love: 

_message codé pour rezba_


----------



## alèm (23 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> indice no 1 : l'auteur possède une ZX blanche



euh... non !  :love:      

un 4x4 noir japonais, ça va aussi ?


----------



## alèm (23 Décembre 2004)

en  passant, mes condoléances à madonna pour sa rencontre avec Mackie. Je t'aimais bien madonna !   bises à qui tu sais et a tin marmaille !


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2004)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> en  passant, mes condoléances à madonna pour sa rencontre avec Mackie. Je t'aimais bien madonna !   bises à qui tu sais et a tin marmaille !



elle a l'air contente de me voir  :rose:


----------



## alèm (23 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> elle a l'air contente de me voir  :rose:



parce qu'elle ne t'a pas encore vu !    

elles font moins les malines après !


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2004)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> parce qu'elle ne t'a pas encore vu !
> 
> elles font moins les malines après !



j'appel  le GIGN pour la prochaine conférence de presse du canal historique  :rateau:


----------



## alèm (23 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'appel  le GIGN pour la prochaine conférence de presse du canal historique  :rateau:



hihihi !! 

ça décoiffe ici ! 

conférence le 29 où vous savez ! 

(le premier qui dit"DTC" va consulter SuperMoquette tout de suite !  )


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2004)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> conférence le 29 où vous savez !



dans ton Anus au fond a droite ?  :rateau:


----------



## chagregel (23 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> dans ton Anus au fond a droite ?  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

>



c'est pas un forum technique ici


----------



## chagregel (23 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas un forum technique ici


 Ah d'accord :rateau:


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ah d'accord :rateau:



donc tu sors, c'est pas pour les petits enfants ici   :rateau:


----------



## alèm (23 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> donc tu sors, c'est pas pour les petits enfants ici   :rateau:



et personne ne t'a encore mis dehors ?


----------



## macelene (23 Décembre 2004)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> hihihi !!



Le canal se déplace de temps en temps...?


----------



## alèm (23 Décembre 2004)

oui si frais payés !


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> et personne ne t'a encore mis dehors ?



je suis le barman ici


----------



## chagregel (24 Décembre 2004)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> oui si frais payés !



C'est pas ce qu'il s'est passé la dernière fois?


----------



## FANREM (24 Décembre 2004)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> et pas l'ombre d'un mackie dans ces AES OFF !! (le bonheur, j'vous dis !  )





			
				Tyler a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui !
> 
> Moi aussi ça me manque les AES OLD FASHIONED.
> Les premières vraies aes, avec des jeux,de rires,des démos,mackie....



Il a sécession au coeur meme de la clandestinité


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Il a sécession au coeur meme de la clandestinité



ils n'ont pas rejoint le même maquis   :love:


----------



## alèm (27 Décembre 2004)

mackie : un gigantesque bouchon devrait t'empêcher d'être là mercredi...


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2004)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> mackie : un gigantesque bouchon devrait t'empêcher d'être là mercredi...



impossible :love: le pascalou est sur la même ligne de metro que le boulot


----------



## Gwendal (28 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> impossible :love: le pascalou est sur la même ligne de metro que le boulot



La ligne 2 est fortement recommandée par mackie l'ortieculteur ! (y a un jeu de mots mackie !  )

donc vers 20h rue des Panoyaux ! 

j'y serais m'sieur AES-Canal Pneumatique !!


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2004)

Gwendal a dit:
			
		

> La ligne 2 est fortement recommandée par mackie l'ortieculteur ! (y a un jeu de mots mackie !  )
> 
> donc vers 20h rue des Panoyaux !
> 
> j'y serais m'sieur AES-Canal Pneumatique !!



je finit a 17H30, il y a quoi au ciné pour tuer le temps ?


----------



## benjamin (28 Décembre 2004)

Aux dernières nouvelles, après recoupement des sources, contact du principal intéressé, je peux affirmer que je ne suis pas encore parti (ce qui m'agace souverainement). Donc, si je suis encore sur Paris demain soir, il faudra compter sur ma mauvaise humeur.


----------



## ficelle (28 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Donc, si je suis encore sur Paris demain soir, il faudra compter sur ma mauvaise humeur.


avec plaisir :rateau: 

mackie, si tu en es, ramene moi le matos


----------



## rezba (29 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Donc, si je suis encore sur Paris demain soir, il faudra compter sur ma mauvaise humeur.


 Bonne soirée les petits !  Buvez un coup de ma part à la santé du petit capricorne ! 21 ans de plus que ma fille, ça se fête ! :rateau: :love:


----------



## Gwendal (29 Décembre 2004)

bon, je le dis ou pas ?

Tyler devrait être là !! (donc benjamin ne peut louper ça pour rien au monde    et même mackie devrait être là !  )

ça va puer le kebab et la gueuze !  si c'est comme ça, je retourne en bretagne !!    

(benjamin : tu viens avec ton xuxus40 ?  moi je viens avec mon Ricoh-Lucky-Luke !  )


----------



## rezba (29 Décembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> mackie, si tu en es, ramene moi le matos


 
 CHEEEEEEFFFF ! Y'a un dealer du 9-3 qui passe des messages à peine codés dans les forums ! :modo:  :modo:


----------



## Gwendal (29 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée les petits !  Buvez un coup de ma part à la santé du petit capricorne ! 21 ans de plus que ma fille, ça se fête ! :rateau: :love:



bises spéciales à la petite veinarde, à madonna et à toi vieux chauve que j'aime !


----------



## rezba (29 Décembre 2004)

Gwendal a dit:
			
		

> à toi vieux chauve que j'aime !


 Je suis pas vieux, je suis juste un peu âgé !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas vieux, je suis juste un peu âgé !



... et chauve  :rateau:


----------



## Gwendal (29 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas vieux, je suis juste un peu âgé !



pour un chauve, t'es plus qu'un peu âgé quand même ! 

presque autant que ficelle et beaucoup plus que benjamin, c'est pour dire !  

(comment se faire de vrais amis pour la vie en quelques secondes ! )

Promis, je vous rejoins au club avant 10 ans !


----------



## rezba (29 Décembre 2004)

Sale petit morveux ! Ficelle est bien plus chauve que moi, d'abord ! Et Benjamin, j'en parle pas par respect !


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2004)

Les créateurs des AES ont pleinement leur place, qui leur revient de droit, au sein du  forum Rendezvous.
   Voici créé votre fil, à vous de jouer...


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2004)

et le gérant du pascalou est chauve aussi, la preuve ce soir !


----------



## Gwendal (29 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux NanismeVersaire Canal Hystérique ! Joyeux NanismeVersaire Anal Hystérique ! Joyeux NanismeVersaire Canal Satellique ! Joyeux NanismeVersaire !


----------



## Gwendal (29 Décembre 2004)

et pour mackie : Macho Macho Man !! You've got to be a Macho Man ! Macho Macho Man !! You've got to be a Macho Mackie ! You've got to be a Macho !!


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2004)

Gwendal a dit:
			
		

> et pour mackie : Macho Macho Man !! You've got to be a Macho Man ! Macho Macho Man !! You've got to be a Macho Mackie ! You've got to be a Macho !!




du calme mon petit


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> avec plaisir :rateau:
> 
> mackie, si tu en es, ramene moi le matos




je te laisse tout ça dans la boite aux lettres ?


----------



## benjamin (30 Décembre 2004)

Je n'ai qu'une chose à dire. Enfin, trois, plutôt...


----------



## ficelle (30 Décembre 2004)

et deux pour moi, en attendant le pano


----------



## mado (30 Décembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> et deux pour moi, en attendant le pano


 De vraies photos de clandestins


----------



## ficelle (30 Décembre 2004)

bbrrrrrr.... ça fait peur, non ?  :rateau:


----------



## benjamin (30 Décembre 2004)

Ok, y'avait Macike. Mais à part ça, depuis quand les clandestins ont un P900 ou s'habillent en Paul Smith   (trèèèèès fatigué, là).


----------



## ficelle (30 Décembre 2004)

Macike ?  :hein:


----------



## ficelle (30 Décembre 2004)

celui qui a payé les 12 sandwichs du Breton ?


----------



## benjamin (30 Décembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> celui qui a payé les 12 sandwichs du Breton ?


 Pour le coup, j'ai rien compris. Mais j'accorde toute ma gratitude à ce mystérieux bienfaiteur (même s'il s'est saigné pour).
 Quand je pense qu'il ne me vend même pas une carte Airport pour 30 euros


----------



## mado (30 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ok, y'avait Macike. Mais à part ça, depuis quand les clandestins ont un P900 ou s'habillent en Paul Smith   (trèèèèès fatigué, là).


 Qui a dit que les clandestins étaient pauvres ?!


----------



## benjamin (30 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Qui a dit que les clandestins étaient pauvres ?!


 Personne. Surtout quand ils vendent des sachats vomitifs à 200 euros.


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2004)

t'es jaloux du genou du Paul Smith hein le benjamin avec tes Chatel sur mesurfe !   

(mode bourré !  )


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2004)

hey madonna ! on a causé d'toi eum'tiote gamine ! 

bin, t'as droit a un tiot bécot d'eum'part min joliette !


----------



## ficelle (30 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Personne. Surtout quand ils vendent des sachats vomitifs à 200 euros.



t'en veux ?


----------



## mado (30 Décembre 2004)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> hey madonna ! on a causé d'toi eum'tiote gamine !
> 
> bin, t'as droit a un tiot bécot d'eum'part min joliette !


 de moi ? 

 merci pour le bécot en tous cas .


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2004)

eud'ti m'gamine ! ch'tiot nico, i voulo savoir si t'étais jeune! 

fais gaffe, i va t'draguouiller ! 

mi ché qu't'es bien belle mais li, ch'o un tout jeunot ! 

bises min madonna, j'vo faire ronflette, j'o trop têté !


----------



## ficelle (30 Décembre 2004)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> eud'ti m'gamine ! ch'tiot nico, i voulo savoir si t'étais jeune!
> 
> fais gaffe, i va t'draguouiller !
> 
> ...



c'est du langage-computer ?  :sleep:


----------



## mado (30 Décembre 2004)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> eud'ti m'gamine ! ch'tiot nico, i voulo savoir si t'étais jeune!
> 
> fais gaffe, i va t'draguouiller !
> 
> ...


 


 merci pour la mise en garde !
 Tu me connais bien.


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2004)

bécot a tous ceux que j'aime à tes côtés  et à toi! 

bises à toi et bon courage pour mackie !  

boa noite bella !


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2004)

je serais certains, je frimerais pas !  




 

_cliquez sur la vignette !_


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2004)

je serais certain, je frimerais pas !  




 

_cliquez sur la vignette !_


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2004)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> eud'ti m'gamine ! ch'tiot nico, i voulo savoir si t'étais jeune!
> 
> fais gaffe, i va t'draguouiller !
> 
> ...



même pas peur


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> même pas peur



fais gaffe à tizotte !


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2004)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> fais gaffe à tizotte !



traduction SVP ?


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> traduction SVP ?


 hé tiot biloute, t'vo kin même po k'euch t'astique eut'biloute int'filant cint balles et pis ein mars ? 

crapé des cavieux vo !


----------



## macelene (30 Décembre 2004)

et ton béret tu l'as mis où,  Monsieur...  

 encore une réunion de boules  votre AES


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et ton béret tu l'as mis où,  Monsieur...
> 
> encore une réunion de boules  votre AES



tu dis parce que benjamin et ficelle sont déja chauves ?   

justement, j'avais une permission de ma tendre moitié !


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2004)

bande de cons, mackie a bouffé toutes mes aspirine et j'ai mal là


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bande de cons, mackie a bouffé toutes mes aspirine et j'ai mal là



tu est as assez grand pour te la fabriquer toi même ?  :love:


----------



## macelene (30 Décembre 2004)

le moustachu a dit:
			
		

> bande de cons, mackie a bouffé toutes mes aspirine et j'ai mal là




t'as mal où...?   




			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu est as assez grand pour te la fabriquer toi même ?  :love:




en pilant des cailloux dans un mortier...?  :sifle:


----------



## Foguenne (30 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai qu'une chose à dire. Enfin, trois, plutôt...



Bien l'Ixus 40, bien.   
(bonne ambiance !)


----------



## mado (30 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> même pas peur


 Ben pourquoi t'aurais peur au fait ?


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bien l'Ixus 40, bien.
> (bonne ambiance !)



et une gueule de bois le matin :love: a la leffe :love:


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ben pourquoi t'aurais peur au fait ?



moi j'ai peur de rien :love:


----------



## Gwendal (4 Janvier 2005)

même pas quand tu te croises dans la glace ? (mode méga-bouh? !! )


----------



## bibi78 (5 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> je serais certains, je frimerais pas !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quel photographe ce petit agité!! 

la prochaine je reviens, mais ficelle n'a plus d'ascenseur, et ça c'est dommage !!


----------



## Gwendal (5 Janvier 2005)

j't'l'fais pas dire !!


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2005)

répétition générale dans la semaine du 24

ichat pour se rencarder !


----------



## ficelle (6 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> répétition générale dans la semaine du 24



tu montes un spectacle ?


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> répétition générale dans la semaine du 24



a partir de quelle heure ?


----------



## ficelle (6 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a partir de quelle heure ?



toi, tu dois venir tres tot... repet, balance, linecheck


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

je ferrai porte maillot - le lou a pied a chaque fois


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2005)

mackie est un vrai roadie : accordage, débordage, abordage (ah non, ça c'est moi !  )

  

on attend le gognol avec Rebecca !


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> mackie est un vrai roadie : accordage, débordage, abordage (ah non, ça c'est moi !  )



je prend des cours de jardinage 





			
				AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> on attend le gognol avec Rebecca !



yesssss !!!!!!! :love:


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2005)

j'avais oublier les rateaux mackie mais tu as très bien su te débrouiller sans moi ! au moins, t'es habillé pour l'hiver !


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> au moins, t'es habillé pour l'hiver !



oui, elle était terrible cette veste  :love:


----------



## Le Gognol (7 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> on attend le gognol avec Rebecca !



Euuuh...  :mouais:

'+


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ce restau ne peut être que moins cher que le dernier qu'on a fait. C'est pas une question d'emplacement... Faut arrêter avec les a priori à deux balles



mouahahahahaaaaa... histoire de rire : nous on bouffe des dwiches au pascalou (dont je ne critiquerais pas le goût puisque le proprio du lou a aussi les pass de ce compte et qu'en plus il les fait avec amour) ou benjamin veut absolument des kebabs... va comprendre (alors que c'est le plus riche de la bande !  ) *

*après mackie bien sur ! 

et fabien  sinon je te ressors des photos peu glorieuses de nos aventures appleposesques !


----------



## benjamin (8 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> répétition générale dans la semaine du 24
> 
> ichat pour se rencarder !


 Y'avait pas qqch de lancé pour la semaine du 31 ?


----------



## benjamin (8 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> je serais certain, je frimerais pas !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 À ce sujet, faudrait réfléchir à fusionner les AES à certaines soirées IPJ. Je vous assure qu'il peut y avoir des points communs  (cliquez pas sur les vignettes, ça ne sert à rien).


----------



## macinside (8 Janvier 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> À ce sujet, faudrait réfléchir à fusionner les AES à certaines soirées IPJ. Je vous assure qu'il peut y avoir des points communs  (cliquez pas sur les vignettes, ça ne sert à rien).



bonne idée ça


----------



## Gwendal (12 Janvier 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Y'avait pas qqch de lancé pour la semaine du 31 ?



ya le nordiste qui nous réclame chez lui pour le 29/01... 

allez Kenavo !


----------



## Gwendal (12 Janvier 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> À ce sujet, faudrait réfléchir à fusionner les AES à certaines soirées IPJ. Je vous assure qu'il peut y avoir des points communs  (cliquez pas sur les vignettes, ça ne sert à rien).



eh bin ça promet...    :hein:


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2005)

Bon, on s'en fait une le 29 ? 


 j'ai une autorisation maritale !


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on s'en fait une le 29 ?
> 
> 
> j'ai une autorisation maritale !



j'y serai !!! et elle en est ou cette freebox ?


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2005)

ici : 14Mbits
chez Gwendal : c'est en 8Mbits

:-/


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2005)

et ta fleur, elle est fanée ?


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> et ta fleur, elle est fanée ?





			
				AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ici : 14Mbits
> chez Gwendal : c'est en 8Mbits
> 
> :-/



attention,  il y a dédoublement de personnalité


----------



## mado (19 Janvier 2005)

Tiens, vos oreilles ont du siffler ce soir...


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, vos oreilles ont du siffler ce soir...



la boite aux lettres va bien ?


----------



## mado (19 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> la boite aux lettres va bien ?



Neurones en compote en ce moment... 
Tu m'expliques ?


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2005)

regarde bien demain...


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2005)

quoique, en y repensant (merci les pages jaunes), c'est peut-être pas la tienne qui sera emplie... 

(note perso : les gars de "combien ça coute" aiment franz ferdinand, pas une bonne chose pour ff)


----------



## mado (19 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> quoique, en y repensant (merci les pages jaunes), c'est peut-être pas la tienne qui sera emplie...



Pour plus de sûreté, double l'envoi ! 
Un peu perso parfois le chauve...


----------



## benjamin (19 Janvier 2005)

On fait fi des chichis. Tous les chéris du _forum boom_, les petits derniers encore un peu frais, plus trop nioubie mais pas encore piliers, bougez-vous.

Le point de RDV, c'est le Lou Pascalou, 14, rue des Panoyaux dans le 20e, à Paris. Là où se sont construites quelques unes des pires amitiés de MacG. Metro Ménilmontant. Voir plan.

Le 29 janvier à partir de 18 heures.

Les autres, vous connaissez et êtes conviés.


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pour plus de sûreté, double l'envoi !
> Un peu perso parfois le chauve...



là, il est obligé, c'est marqué sur l'enveloppe ! 

(ouais je sais, j'abuse...  en passant, les pages blanches mentent pour toi ?  )


----------



## mado (19 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> là, il est obligé, c'est marqué sur l'enveloppe !
> 
> (ouais je sais, j'abuse...  en passant, les pages blanches mentent pour toi ?  )



Non, non.
Pages blanches, _sainteté_ de mon adresse ! tout moi ça !


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2005)

en passant, ya que des noms très pieux dans votre ville...


----------



## mado (20 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> en passant, ya que des noms très pieux dans votre ville...



Elles n'ont de pieux que leurs noms ces rues ! 
Certaines sont mêmes profanées par une secte vouant un culte étrange aux menhirs urbains, autrement appelés bittes.
Une véritable hérésie.


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2005)

menhirs urbains qu'adore notre ministre de l'équipement autrement mon ex-maire... il en a foutu plein partout dans Amiens, mais bizarremebt : toutes de travers...


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2005)

tu montes le 29 chérie ?


----------



## mado (20 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> tu montes le 29 chérie ?



C'est à moi que tu parles ou c'est un message codé ?!  Ou les deux ? 

Si Paris n'était pas si loin de la mer.., j'irai bien voir de mes yeux voir ce temple du Pascalou.


----------



## Le Gognol (20 Janvier 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Là où se sont construites quelques unes des pires amitiés de MacG.



Excellente formule !  

'+


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Excellente formule !
> 
> '+



ça serait même un euphémisme si Sam était sur MacGé...


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> . Là où se sont construites quelques unes des pires amitiés de MacG.



des noms :love:


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2005)

tu veux vraiment ?


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2005)

je suis prêt a tout en ce moment :love:


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2005)

tu fais dans le ratelier grande largeur ?


----------



## Tyler (21 Janvier 2005)

Mince !

Je ne pense pas pouvoir être là le 29 !

Rhaaaaa...
Je suis déjà venu pour le nouvel an, je peux pas revenir à Paris aussi vite !
Sinon il serait plus simple d'y habité !

(c'est d'ailleurs ce qu'il faudrait que je fasse, m'instaler à paris...nom de dieu.)


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> tu fais dans le ratelier grande largeur ?



oui :rateau:


----------



## mado (21 Janvier 2005)

et sans lunettes, donc


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> et sans lunettes, donc



elles vont toute me forcé a avoir des lentilles  :love:


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2005)

Tyler a dit:
			
		

> (c'est d'ailleurs ce qu'il faudrait que je fasse, m'instaler à paris...nom de dieu.)



à ce propos, quand tu m'envoies des clientes, choisis-les plus jeunes ! 25 ans je t'ai dit... pas 20 de plus !!


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> elles vont toute me forcé a avoir des lentilles  :love:



c'est bon les lentilles, c'est plein de fer !


----------



## nato kino (21 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> à ce propos, quand tu m'envoies des clientes, choisis-les plus jeunes ! 25 ans je t'ai dit... pas 20 de plus !!



20 ans pour convoyer un colis de Marseille à Paris, c'est long tout de même...   On a atteint un record là !!


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> 20 ans pour convoyer un colis de Marseille à Paris, c'est long tout de même...   On a atteint un record là !!



Tyler envoie ses colis par vélo !


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> Tyler envoie ses colis par vélo !



et il me semble que les petites roues ralentissent l'allure...


----------



## nato kino (21 Janvier 2005)

Je lui avais pourtant dit de ne pas prendre toutes les options !! :hein: :rateau:


----------



## Xav' (22 Janvier 2005)

Perso, je vais prendre l'option "Viendez".  

Çà fait un baille que je n'ai pas vu la plupart d'entre-vous, ça peut être sympa comme tout 

C'est quoi c'est plans de dissidences extroverties ?


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi c'est plans de dissidences extroverties ?



encore un coup du canal hystérique


----------



## WebOliver (23 Janvier 2005)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je vais prendre l'option "Viendez".
> 
> Çà fait un baille que je n'ai pas vu la plupart d'entre-vous, ça peut être sympa comme tout
> 
> C'est quoi c'est plans de dissidences extroverties ?



He's back. Salut Xav'...


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore un coup du canal hystérique



quel sale type celui-là encore !   

faut que j'aille me coucher moi...  

je ne viendrais que vers 20H (voila pourquoi départ de paname mon ficelle, je voulais savoir si arrangement au taf... :-/ ) mais vous pouvez vous amuser sans moi !


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> quel sale type celui-là encore !



tu dira pas ça après que je t'ai payer une leffe


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2005)

ah mais je ne parlais pas de toi mais j'accepte volontiers ta Leffe !


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ah mais je ne parlais pas de toi mais j'accepte volontiers ta Leffe !



ça roule Fernande


----------



## bengilli (23 Janvier 2005)

Je passerai avec mon porte clef de moto AES #6 Toaster


----------



## ficelle (23 Janvier 2005)

que du beau monde en prévision...

même mc farouche m'a confirmé sa présence !


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

yes !!! :love:


----------



## bibi78 (24 Janvier 2005)

je vais peut être viendez moi aussi


----------



## benjamin (24 Janvier 2005)

Glop, on a tâté le terrain (à défaut d'autre chose) ce soir. Y'a moyen de s'amuser  Viendez nombreux samedi


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2005)

je t'l'ai dit : t'as loupé ta chance !  

bois moins !


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2005)

pour foguenne : oui, j'espère bien me faire foguenner cette année.


----------



## benjamin (24 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> je t'l'ai dit : t'as loupé ta chance !
> 
> bois moins !



C'est pas un truc à lire le lendemain matin, au réveil  
_l'était mimi_ :love: mais je m'en fous


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2005)

tu parles d'un réveil... j'ai des radis qui me poussent sur le crane... 

faut que je change ça avant que petrouchka n'arrive !


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> tu parles d'un réveil... j'ai des radis qui me poussent sur le crane...
> 
> faut que je change ça avant que petrouchka n'arrive !



Ah bon elle aime pas les radis ?   

'+


----------



## purestyle (25 Janvier 2005)

ça peut être cool comme before...


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Janvier 2005)

Samedi je devrais y être depuis le début (quelle heure ?) jusqu'à 21 h. Après je vais là :






'+


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2005)

'tain la douche froide... on le sait tous que tu vas te coucher tôt ! 

nous, on ira chez ficelle, c'est plus in !  :love:


----------



## chagregel (27 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> 'tain la douche froide... on le sait tous que tu vas te coucher tôt !
> 
> nous, on ira chez ficelle, c'est plus in !  :love:



Moi c'est mort, vu les chuttes de neige je vais profiter un peu de mon appart. a Grenoble    :love:


----------



## ficelle (27 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> 'tain la douche froide... on le sait tous que tu vas te coucher tôt !
> 
> nous, on ira chez ficelle, c'est plus in !  :love:



faut que je vienne avec mon minibus alors !


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2005)

repeat after me :  PA - QUE - BOT !!   

si Bibi et Nato venait, ça ferait plus de place parce que je ne sauterais pas à l'arrière du scooter (tout neuf) de Bouilla !!    (sauf s'il me rend ma veste Levi's bien chaude !  )


----------



## nato kino (27 Janvier 2005)

Ça va dépendre de la météo parce que je n'ai pas de pneus neige... :affraid: :hein:


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2005)

tu redescends des stations de sports d'hiver parce que le pascalou c'est à Paname et à Paname, neige = drache !


----------



## bengilli (28 Janvier 2005)

Voici le bulletin météo pour demain en Ile de France :






et pour ceux qui prévoient de venir en planche à voile :


----------



## nato kino (28 Janvier 2005)

Tu fais la grenouille à merveille.


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2005)

Je passerai peut-être vous dire un chti bonjour en voisin


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> je ne viendrais que vers 20H (voila pourquoi départ de paname mon ficelle, je voulais savoir si arrangement au taf... :-/ ) mais vous pouvez vous amuser sans moi !



mon arrivé est prévu vers 19h, merci de tenir a bonne distance mes groupie


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mon arrivé est prévu vers 19h, merci de tenir a bonne distance mes groupie



tu as prevu d'enlever tes lunettes?


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2005)

toujours sur les photos


----------



## Cricri (29 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mon arrivé est prévu vers 19h, merci de tenir a bonne distance mes groupie


Groupie d'un soir ? J'ai déjà coincé le clavier de mon ibook après 1 jour et une seule manip ! Mackie a déja prévu de me sauver !


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2005)

j'accepte les paiement en leffe :love:


----------



## ficelle (29 Janvier 2005)

après 19h30 pour moi


----------



## Cricri (29 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'accepte les paiement en leffe :love:


Va pour la Leffe !


----------



## teo (29 Janvier 2005)

je passerai pas finalement. Buvez un coup à ma santé...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'accepte les paiement en leffe :love:




si j'ammene fifille, tu lui repare son pc ?


----------



## bouilla (29 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> repeat after me :  PA - QUE - BOT !!
> 
> si Bibi et Nato venait, ça ferait plus de place parce que je ne sauterais pas à l'arrière du scooter (tout neuf) de Bouilla !!    (sauf s'il me rend ma veste Levi's bien chaude !  )



 :mouais: 


ça me fait du mal ce tu dis tu sais   

moi qui croyais qu'on se tenait bien chaud tous les deux   

va falloir courir derriere pour ta veste, et le rodage est presque terminé !...  :rateau:    :love: 


...je serais pas la ce soir par contre, autre chose de prévu  :rose:


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si j'ammene fifille, tu lui repare son pc ?



je lui amène un mac mini  :love:


----------



## bengilli (29 Janvier 2005)

En direct de chez Ficelle, les absents ont toujours tort, ils n'auront pas l'honneur de goûter son chili 

Si Macinside picole pas trop vous aurez des photos...


----------



## Foguenne (29 Janvier 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> En direct de chez Ficelle, les absents ont toujours tort, ils n'auront pas l'honneur de goûter son chili
> 
> Si Macinside picole pas trop vous aurez des photos...



Bon, Mackie, tu déposes ta bière et tu reprends ton EOS.


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Si Macinside picole pas trop vous aurez des photos...



3 leffe et 2 blanche pour le moment


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, Mackie, tu déposes ta bière et tu reprends ton EOS.



j'attend le lecteur de carte firewire


----------



## ficelle (29 Janvier 2005)

il est où le chili con carne ? il est où gognol ? il est où purestyle ? (alem style)


----------



## ficelle (29 Janvier 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> 
> ça me fait du mal ce tu dis tu sais
> ...



dommage, petrouchka voulait me voir en veste Levi's !! dis tu m'en veux ? je t'inviterais chez ton ami "breton" fan de Emma D. dans ma maison du Mor Bihan !!


----------



## ficelle (29 Janvier 2005)

pfffff... il parait que Lille est une belle ville...


monsieur l'admin édite les forums...


----------



## bibi78 (29 Janvier 2005)

encore une de ratée ....

Vivement la prochaine


----------



## bibi78 (29 Janvier 2005)

tous le monde est chez ficelle?


----------



## Spyro (29 Janvier 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> pfffff... il parait que Lille est une belle ville...


C'est tout à fait exact


----------



## rezba (29 Janvier 2005)

Juste une question.
Dans votre réunion de chauves ou presque, mackie reste le seul à avoir développé durablement une capilorité correcte. Mais est-il vrai qu'il est imberbe ?
(smiley de rigueur  )


----------



## mado (30 Janvier 2005)

Juste plus jeune 
Son tour viendra..


----------



## Spyro (30 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Dans votre réunion de chauves ou presque, mackie reste le seul à avoir développé durablement une capilorité correcte.


Elle est pas un peu capilotractée ta phrase ?


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2005)

une petite photo


----------



## ficelle (30 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une petite photo



T'as l'air d'une huître qui attend de s'accoupler avec une langouste dessus


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2005)

bibi78 a dit:
			
		

> tous le monde est chez ficelle?



non, ya juste benito mussolini, mackie, benjaminlelillois, ficellemoulesfriteschiliconcarne, natokinopracteur et aesbidulemachinchose

pour madonna : quand tu veux chérie  :love: 

pour rezba : retournelire mon chéri  
pour spyro : à bientôt min fiu !


----------



## Spyro (30 Janvier 2005)

Et ils ont tous un powerbook connecté en wifi sur macgé ?


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2005)

non, putain, je suis relié en "mon cul dans la bassine", je mate un écran 45cm plus bas et basta, je regarde l'écran avec la loupe et nato se fout de ma gueule !!


----------



## bengilli (30 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Juste une question.
> Dans votre réunion de chauves ou presque, mackie reste le seul à avoir développé durablement une capilorité correcte. Mais est-il vrai qu'il est imberbe ?
> (smiley de rigueur  )



Il *avait* des poils, on vient de le raser avec un Gilette deux lames. Vu la dose de chili qu'il s'est empiffré on est 5 à attendre qu'il pète...  :rateau:


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2005)

pfout ?


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2005)

désolé, ça lm'a échappé !! 

c'était une latte de plancher qui a craqué !


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2005)

on m'a enfin rendu mon powerbook


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2005)

kissé ka pété ?


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> kissé ka pété ?



depuis quand c'est le loft ici ?


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> depuis quand c'est le loft ici ?


macinside est le seul à suivre encore les forums ! 

ppaaaassssss passsss le oinj ya du monde sur la corde à lingeeeeeee


----------



## mado (30 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> depuis quand c'est le loft ici ?



Y'a une pisicine ?   Sans chlore ?


----------



## Spyro (30 Janvier 2005)

Qui fait le rôle de Loana ? :mouais:


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2005)

je réponds aux deux : c'est mackie qu'on enfile !


----------



## mado (30 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Qui fait le rôle de Loana ? :mouais:



Ben moi non ? 
Et Jean-machin ?


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2005)

et pis 

alleï : madonna, rezba, spyro, je vous aime !!!
je vous aime tous !!


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi non ?
> Et Jean-machin ?


et moi qui croyait que tu aimais ma coloration "blonde" !    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> je réponds aux deux : c'est mackie qu'on enfile !




même pas vrai


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2005)

je ne serais pas "saoul" je dirais que l'écran est flou...  

ficelle dit que "ça va s'ouvrir"   :-/


----------



## ficelle (30 Janvier 2005)

c'est mieux avec un écran pas flou...


----------



## mado (30 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> et moi qui croyait que tu aimais ma coloration "blonde" !    :love:  :love:  :love:



 Blonde, mais en 501 ?


----------



## ficelle (30 Janvier 2005)

ça me fait de jolies fesses qui décrivent bien mon joli *flot* de mots doux ! :love: :love:


----------



## mado (30 Janvier 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ça me fait de jolies fesses qui décrivent bien mon joli *flot* de mots doux ! :love: :love:



mais j'en doute pas :love: (mais c'est pas madonna qui parle.. )


----------



## ficelle (30 Janvier 2005)

tout comme moi, c'est ton "75014 Paris" qui cause !


----------



## ficelle (30 Janvier 2005)

dites ! L'Ena dort ? il est à quelle heure le prochain train pour Mont Pelé ?  Ellle dort sur la Paillade ?


----------



## mado (30 Janvier 2005)

En couleur ?






Ce sont juste des compresses . Pour le nez .
Bonne fin de soirée


----------



## rezba (30 Janvier 2005)

Oui,  bisous. :love:


----------



## ficelle (30 Janvier 2005)

je saigne encore du nez... tu viens madonna ? (asecanalhystérique style) :love:


----------



## bengilli (30 Janvier 2005)

je me suis laissé embarquer dans nee partie de dames chinoises, un vrai guet appens C'est une AES Pur porc en plein Aîd el kebir


----------



## ficelle (30 Janvier 2005)

c'est qui l'agneau qu'on va égorger ? 




(mackie ?  )


----------



## ficelle (30 Janvier 2005)

ta gueule mackie !


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> (mackie ?  )



j'ai le 2 em effets du chili :love:


----------



## bengilli (30 Janvier 2005)

je vais prendre sa tempérfature avant...


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ta gueule mackie !



ta gueule remi


----------



## bengilli (30 Janvier 2005)

plus que 8 heures 47 de jeu, consonne...


----------



## benjamin (30 Janvier 2005)

Mouais


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2005)

gaz a tout les étages :rateau:


----------



## benjamin (30 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> gaz a tout les étages :rateau:



Quelle élégance  
Enlever ses lunettes ne fait pas tout


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2005)

non, la c'est le chili


----------



## Le Gognol (30 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Juste une question.
> Dans votre réunion de chauves ou presque, mackie reste le seul à avoir développé durablement une capilorité correcte.



Si j'étais venu chez Ficelle, il aurait été battu à plates coutures...    

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (30 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une petite photo



'tain j'ai réussi à faire une photo nette avec ce viseur de merde et ces optiques de chez "onyvoirien" !    :mouais:   

'+


----------



## nato kino (30 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> non, putain, je suis relié en "mon cul dans la bassine", je mate un écran 45cm plus bas et basta, je regarde l'écran avec la loupe et nato se fout de ma gueule !!



La prochaine fois on essaiera avec un minitel, aussi !! :rateau:  :love:


----------



## purestyle (30 Janvier 2005)

bah moi j'ai perdu mes clés (c'était très chiant pour rentrer ce midi)  :casse:


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2005)

à ce propos, ficelle, tu peux me "zipper" le dossier DCIM de ma SD oubliée chez toi ? 

' avait trop bu le mossieu ! 

benjamin dormant dans le RER, c'était pas mal ! 

mackie : tu pues ! on en a des preuves maintenant !


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> mackie : tu pues ! on en a des preuves maintenant !



c'est la faute au Chili


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2005)

quelques photos de l'AES


----------



## Le Gognol (30 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> quelques photos de l'AES



C'est bien ce que je disais, heureusement que je suis là pour remonter le niveau capillairement...   














'+


----------



## rezba (30 Janvier 2005)

Si il n'y avais que par les cheveux... Mais vu la teneur des propos qui ont suivi ton départ...


----------



## nato kino (30 Janvier 2005)

Un grand merci à *ficelle* pour son hospitalité. :style: 

ps : j'ai pas vu la fin du film... Qui est-ce qui a tué Georges finalement ?


----------



## Le Gognol (30 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si il n'y avais que par les cheveux... Mais vu la teneur des propos qui ont suivi ton départ...



Vas y, lâche le morceau !  :mouais:  :love:   

'+


----------



## rezba (30 Janvier 2005)

Disons qu'il y a eu un grand moment de poésie chilienne...


----------



## rezba (30 Janvier 2005)

Et ils n'écoutaient pourtant pas Chilly Gonzales... :rateau:


----------



## calvin (30 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> quelques photos de l'AES



c'etait pris avec quel apn ? :rose:


----------



## ficelle (30 Janvier 2005)

je vois que tout le monde est bien rentré   

ça va, pas trop dur aujourd'hui ?


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2005)

EOS 300D (avec le 18-55 EF-S)


----------



## nato kino (30 Janvier 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ça va, pas trop dur aujourd'hui ?



nono :style: mais j'attends les photos du caleçon sans lunettes de taupinette...


----------



## nato kino (30 Janvier 2005)

Parce qu'il faut quand même que tout le monde sache que si mackie enlève ses lunettes, il baisse aussi son futal. :mouais:


----------



## calvin (30 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> EOS 300D (avec le 18-55 EF-S)




etonnant 

bcp de photos sont floues !


----------



## macelene (30 Janvier 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'il faut quand même que tout le monde sache que si mackie enlève ses lunettes, il baisse aussi son futal. :mouais:






donc ce jour là... il oublie de le baisser...  ​






Ouf....     ​


----------



## supermoquette (30 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> donc ce jour là... il oublie de le baisser...  ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mouahhahahahahahahahahahahha le gars à côté ! Il a vite pigé le personnage


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> etonnant
> 
> bcp de photos sont floues !



c'est fait exprès


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> donc ce jour là... il oublie de le baisser...  ​
> Ouf....     ​



uniquement dans certaine condition


----------



## WebOliver (30 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> donc ce jour là... il oublie de le baisser...  ​



 En même temps, ça c'est le fiston, je crains le pire avec ta grande, Elene...


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, ça c'est le fiston, je crains le pire avec ta grande, Elene...



mauvaise langue


----------



## nato kino (30 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> etonnant
> 
> bcp de photos sont floues !



vi, pas facile de faire la mise au point sans lunettes et le futal sur les chevilles...


----------



## purestyle (30 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> etonnant
> 
> bcp de photos sont floues !



pourtant AES CH lui a bien expliqué le truc du temps de pose


----------



## pil38 (30 Janvier 2005)

eh ouais ...


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> pourtant AES CH lui a bien expliqué le truc du temps de pose



tu aurais pu lui filer des cours pour le look !


----------



## Le Gognol (31 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> etonnant
> 
> bcp de photos sont floues !



Quand tu verras Mackie photographier, tu comprendras...     

'+


----------



## purestyle (31 Janvier 2005)

c'est dommage, avec du tel matos haut de gamme.


----------



## Le Gognol (31 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> c'est dommage, avec du tel matos haut de gamme.



Le Mackie en lui même n'est pas très haut de gamme...  Tiens, mais c'est le Purestyle, ça y est t'es rentré au chaud ? :love:

'+


----------



## purestyle (31 Janvier 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Le Mackie en lui même n'est pas très haut de gamme...  Tiens, mais c'est le Purestyle, ça y est t'es rentré au chaud ? :love:
> 
> '+



j'ai du paumer mes clés à l'Ile Enchantée (certainement sous l'émotion et l'euphorie de ma rencontre avec les membres plus tôt dans la soirée)...heureusement que j'avais pas mes papiers avec  :hein:


----------



## bengilli (31 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> c'est dommage, avec du tel matos haut de gamme.



A vrai dire, comme on lui avait justement fait remarquer samedi soir, ce flou artistique vient surtout du fait que Mackie, avec son 300D embrayé sur une pose longue pour ne pas utiliser de flash, s'empressait après chaque déclenchement de regarder le résultat sur l'écran LCD, alors même que le temps de pose n'était pas écoulé...  On apprend à ses dépends


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Février 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> j'ai du paumer mes clés à l'Ile Enchantée (certainement sous l'émotion et l'euphorie de ma rencontre avec les membres plus tôt dans la soirée)...heureusement que j'avais pas mes papiers avec  :hein:



'tain c'est chaud ça... contacte les, ils les ont peut être récupérées...

'+


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

bon alors, c'est quand la prochaine ?


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2005)

pourquoi ? t'as acheté des pamper's ?


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2005)

ya macinside qui fait du boucan dans les vateres !!


----------



## ficelle (12 Février 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ya macinside qui fait du boucan dans les vateres !!



j'ai connu un mec de droite, il avait dix fois plus la classe que lui !    :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (12 Février 2005)

J'ai envie d'aller aux gogues


----------



## ficelle (12 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai envie d'aller aux gogues



l'excès de ouiche provoque la mega-chiasse !  :rateau:


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> l'excès de ouiche provoque la mega-chiasse !  :rateau:



c'était pas les burgers ou le chili alors ?  :hein:


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2005)

il parait que mackie drague sur les forums... oui mais seulement les filles scatophiles !!   (non mackie, scatophiles ne veut pas dire qu'elles aiment le ska...  )


----------



## Spyro (12 Février 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> il parait que mackie drague sur les forums... oui mais seulement les filles scatophiles !!   (non mackie, scatophiles ne veut pas dire qu'elles aiment le ska...  )


Il drague tout ce qui lui tombe sous la main oui


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> c'était pas les burgers ou le chili alors ?  :hein:



ta jamais essayer le trio bière-ouiche-chili ? :rateau: c'est bon mais ça t'envoie sur une autre planète


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il drague tout ce qui lui tombe sous la main oui



mais il ne tombe pas tout ce qu'il drague !


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> mais il ne tombe pas tout ce qu'il drague !



ça marche pas a chaque fois, mais ça marche :love:


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça marche pas a chaque fois, mais ça marche :love:



ça marche... ça marche...

vite après t'avoir donné une gifle ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Février 2005)

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ça marche... ça marche...
> 
> vite après t'avoir donné une gifle ?



je fais pas dans le SM, le suis plus dans la soie


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça marche pas a chaque fois, mais ça marche :love:




avec les jambes? ou 1 main?


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je fais pas dans le SM, le suis plus dans la soie



ça change... 

parce que je peux dire après la dernière AES que tu pêtes pas dans la soie...


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec les jambes? ou 1 main?



allons discuter  ailleurs


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2005)

ayé il redrague...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Février 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ayé il redrague...


Au moins cette fois c'est pas moi.


----------



## mado (13 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je fais pas dans le SM, le suis plus dans la soie


 
Tu recycles mackie  . Déjà entendu ça quelque part non ?


----------



## bengilli (14 Février 2005)

J'attends les photos rémi


----------



## alèm (14 Février 2005)

ah oui, c'est vrai !


----------



## alèm (14 Février 2005)

ah oui, c'est vrai !


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tu recycles mackie  . Déjà entendu ça quelque part non ?



on en reparle plus tard


----------



## alèm (14 Février 2005)

Pizza Chaude en moins de Trente _(raté)_ euh 60 Minutes, c'est pour Mossieur Benguiliguili !


----------



## alèm (14 Février 2005)

(Amok : fais gaffe, mackie drague toutes les femmes du forum...)


----------



## bengilli (14 Février 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> Pizza Chaude en moins de Trente _(raté)_ euh 60 Minutes, c'est pour Mossieur Benguiliguili !



Merci mon bon... euh  :mouais: attends... j'avais demandé sans chorizo mais avec des anchois !  :rateau:


----------



## bengilli (14 Février 2005)

LOL ! http://petit.agite.free.fr/AESJanvier/pages/page_22.html


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> (Amok : fais gaffe, mackie drague toutes les femmes du forum...)



Voici donc la réponse ! 

Et après je me prends dans les dents que je "dragouille" !!!!!!

Mackie, viens ici !


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voici donc la réponse !
> 
> Et après je me prends dans les dents que je "dragouille" !!!!!!
> 
> Mackie, viens ici !



et en plus un Paris Montpellier en avion coûte moins cher qu'en TGV :love:


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et en plus un Paris Montpellier en avion coûte moins cher qu'en TGV :love:



Paris / Montpellier ? C'est quoi encore ce mystère ?! :affraid:


*ATTENTION ! J'attire l'attention des forumeuses* sur le fait qu'un individu pervers se fait actuellement passer pour l'Amok par tous les moyens mis à sa disposition ! Mefiez vous des imitations !* 

* Et des forumeurs; Mackie, dans un premier temps, ne faisant aucune différence !


----------



## Spyro (14 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> *par tous les moyens mis à sa disposition !*


Le risque est donc faible


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voici donc la réponse !
> 
> Et après je me prends dans les dents que je "dragouille" !!!!!!
> 
> Mackie, viens ici !



Amok  ! :mouais: Enlève ce déguisement de jeune homme "timide et romantique"   tout de suite   


PS: dans la dragouille tout est bon... même l'appeau


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> dans la dragouille tout est bon... même l'appeau



Je comprends donc mieux pourquoi on me dit si souvent : "je t'ai dans l'appeau" !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends donc mieux pourquoi on me dit si souvent : "je t'ai dans l'appeau" !!!



Il n'y a pas de honte à aimer ça 


PS: La devise de l'Amok : dragouille or not dragouille


----------



## mado (15 Février 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> (Amok : fais gaffe, mackie drague toutes les femmes du forum...)


 
Pfff, pas sympa Rémy. Moi qui croyais encore une fois que j'étais la seule et l'unique... 
Et j'en fais quoi de mes stocks de Fisherman's Friends...


----------



## Amok (15 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, pas sympa Rémy. Moi qui croyais encore une fois que j'étais la seule et l'unique...
> Et j'en fais quoi de mes stocks de Fisherman's Friends...



Mais je rêve ! Réveillez moi, ca va s'arréter ! je vais ouvrir les yeux et découvrir avec joie que tout est normal : le jour vient de se lever et j'ai une grosse tête de félin, à 5 cm du nez, qui m'en informe ! :affraid:


----------



## mado (15 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais je rêve ! Réveillez moi, ca va s'arréter ! je vais ouvrir les yeux et découvrir avec joie que tout est normal : le jour vient de se lever et j'ai une grosse tête de félin, à 5 cm du nez, qui m'en informe ! :affraid:


 
Mais tout est normal. Le jour s'est levé. La neige tombe toujours. Continue de rêver surtout. y'a rien de mieux  .


----------



## Amok (15 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Mais tout est normal. Le jour s'est levé. La neige tombe toujours. Continue de rêver surtout. y'a rien de mieux  .



Mais quelle est cette voix douce que j'entends dans mon demi sommeil ?!  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Février 2005)

La libido


----------



## WebOliver (15 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La libido



Laisse Bilbo tranquille.


----------



## mado (15 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La libido


 
   




(vous croyez qu'on va se faire engueuler de squatter ici..?! C'est juste qu'on s'y sent bien hein..  )


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais je rêve ! Réveillez moi, ca va s'arréter ! je vais ouvrir les yeux et découvrir avec joie que tout est normal : le jour vient de se lever et j'ai une grosse tête de félin, à 5 cm du nez, qui m'en informe ! :affraid:



Tant que tu m'entends pas ça et que ta truffe ne te fait pas violemment souffrir c'est que tu rêves encore (voir notice page 69 paragraphe 1 du manuel des effets secondaires postdragouillage) donc like a virgin said to you, you can fall asleep again  Enfin à priori...



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais quelle est cette voix douce que j'entends dans mon demi sommeil ?!  :rose:



Les dangers du bloquage en mode auto-reverse...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> (vous croyez qu'on va se faire engueuler de squatter ici..?! C'est juste qu'on s'y sent bien hein..  )



Oups j'avais lu AES Porc


----------



## Amok (15 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Laisse Bilbo tranquille.



Maman ? C'est toi ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Maman ? C'est toi ?



Problèmes de vestibules ou de limaçon ?!


----------



## alèm (15 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, pas sympa Rémy. Moi qui croyais encore une fois que j'étais la seule et l'unique...
> Et j'en fais quoi de mes stocks de Fisherman's Friends...



t'inquiètes, je vais m'en occuper ! fais descendre de la bière (pas les bières de tiotebiloute de mackie l'imposteur) par chez toi et garde les au frais ! On descend avec petrouchka pour bientôt si *vous** nous accueillez ! les Fisherman's serviront aux matins ! 

* ouais, j'ai dit "vous" ch'go sin cavieu et ti tiote ! Bises à ma Cons½ur de 21ans en moins ! 

PS : Bécot à m'tiot M... eud'Ronchin (au neurd ch'étio chés corons...)


----------



## macinside (15 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, pas sympa Rémy. Moi qui croyais encore une fois que j'étais la seule et l'unique...
> Et j'en fais quoi de mes stocks de Fisherman's Friends...



bouge pas j'arrive :love:


----------



## alèm (15 Février 2005)

la pauvre ! :affraid:


----------



## alèm (15 Février 2005)

nota : "bouge pas, j'arrive" est un gimmick créé par [MGZ] Alèm pour les pistes de ski (fond et alpin) du domaine du Mont d'Or (Doubs) et particulièrement répandu sur les pistes de Rochejean. tu ne saurais l'utiliser aucunement sans payer la dîme qui équivaut à une Chimay par citation.

merci de respecter ceci sinon je t'envoie mes avocats et ma mère ! 

non mais...


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2005)

mais alèm est mort


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2005)

oui et je suis son ayant-droit : raque !


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> oui et je suis son ayant-droit : raque !



l'expertise judiciaire a dit le contraire


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2005)

suffit de regarder les IPs...


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> suffit de regarder les IPs...



j'ai qu'un proxy italien


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2005)

et mulattabianca alors !


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> et mulattabianca alors !



 :rose: jolie tatouage :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Février 2005)

Et mon droit de cuissage alors ?!?


----------



## mado (16 Février 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiètes, je vais m'en occuper ! fais descendre de la bière (pas les bières de tiotebiloute de mackie l'imposteur) par chez toi et garde les au frais ! On descend avec petrouchka pour bientôt si *vous** nous accueillez ! les Fisherman's serviront aux matins !
> 
> * ouais, j'ai dit "vous" ch'go sin cavieu et ti tiote ! Bises à ma Cons½ur de 21ans en moins !
> 
> PS : Bécot à m'tiot M... eud'Ronchin (au neurd ch'étio chés corons...)


 
Je dois avoir compris l'essentiel 
Pour le reste , j'ai déjà du mal avec l'occitan..


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je dois avoir compris l'essentiel
> Pour le reste , j'ai déjà du mal avec l'occitan..



et moi j'amène quoi ?


----------



## mado (16 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et moi j'amène quoi ?


 
La trousse à outils non ?


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> La trousse à outils non ?



pas de problème, reste plus qu'a savoir quand


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas de problème, reste plus qu'a savoir quand



Il faut que tu cesses de siffler tout le temps Mackie. Siffler en travaillant, c'est bon pour les sept nains, et dans les contes. Dans la vie de toutes les nuits (et pourquoi pas, de tous les jours) ca peut perturber la dame....


----------



## supermoquette (16 Février 2005)

Tiens ça me rappelle le gag de l'hydrocéphale dans le sauna


----------



## mado (16 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas de problème, reste plus qu'a savoir quand


 
Je me suis laissée dire qu'un chauve sudiste avait des démangeaisons d'AES.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Février 2005)

Ben faut qu'il se douche


----------



## mado (16 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben faut qu'il se douche


 
Après le sauna ?


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis laissée dire qu'un chauve sudiste avait des démangeaisons d'AES.



C'est fréquent quand on a attrapé des mackies ! 
Il faut pulvériser immédiatement !


----------



## mado (16 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est fréquent quand on a attrapé des mackies !
> Il faut pulvériser immédiatement !


 
Ok, merci de l'avertissement  
Un peu de Napalm, ça suffira ?

Et puis tu sais prendre le _maquis _c'est plus de mon âge


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ok, merci de l'avertissement
> Un peu de Napalm, ça suffira ?
> 
> Et puis tu sais prendre le _maquis _c'est plus de mon âge



Et prendre le _Mackie_ ne serait pas convenable. Malgré sa capacité à siffloter en toutes circonstances et positions pour se donner un genre, c'est un grand sentimental et c'est pour ca qu'on l'aime !  :love:


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> c'est un grand sentimental et c'est pour ca qu'on l'aime !  :love:



et très calin :rose: :love:


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et très calin :rose: :love:



Oui, calin, et très propre. Il n'a qu'un inconvénient : dès qu'il sent une femelle en chaleur il pisse partout !


----------



## mado (16 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, calin, et très propre. Il n'a qu'un inconvénient : dès qu'il sent une femelle en chaleur il pisse partout !


 
Je crains rien alors !! Je suis frigorifiée


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je suis frigorifiée



je vais te réchauffer  :rose:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ... il pisse partout !





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> je vais te réchauffer  :rose:  :love:



Faut demander à la fille, Mackie, avant, pour les trucs un peu spéciaux...


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Faut demander à la fille, Mackie, avant, pour les trucs un peu spéciaux...



note pour webo:  tu chausse du combien en parpaing ?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> note pour webo:  tu chausse du combien en parpaing ?



On prendre les mesures à l'AES Suisse.  Ça marche...  Mais les lacs sont gelés là-haut... faudra... briser la glace.


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je vais te réchauffer  :rose:  :love:



Ce qu'il y a d'affreux dès que l'on prend de la bouteille, c'est de ne plus avoir cette fougue suicidaire, cette permanence dans la folie, cette impression que tout est possible, même l'impossible... Marcher sur Mars en basket, croire que les femmes sont des bestioles comme les autres et imaginer, ne serait-ce qu'un instant, qu'un plateau en forme d'étoile sur lequel oscillent des boissons alcoolisées suffit à les faire rêver de voyages dans l'éther ! 

On compense, bien sûr, on cherche d'autres voies. Mais la technique maitrisée, fruit d'années d'expérience(s) peut-elle lutter face à tant d'innocence ?!


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On prendre les mesures à l'AES Suisse.  Ça marche...  Mais les lacs sont gelés là-haut... faudra... briser la glace.



je suis un M4K, j'ai un lance roquette :love: je peu aussi t'attacher a la roquette :rose:


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis un M4K, j'ai un lance roquette :love: je peu aussi t'attacher a la roquette :rose:



Force m'est d'avouer que tu es le seul que je connaisse capable de tirer au lance roquettes sans te sortir les doigts du nez. Respect.   :love:


----------



## mado (16 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'il y a d'affreux dès que l'on prend de la bouteille, c'est de ne plus avoir cette fougue suicidaire, cette permanence dans la folie, cette impression que tout est possible, même l'impossible... Marcher sur Mars en basket, croire que les femmes sont des bestioles comme les autres et imaginer, ne serait-ce qu'un instant, qu'un plateau en forme d'étoile sur lequel oscillent des boissons alcoolisées suffit à les faire rêver de voyages dans l'éther !
> 
> On compense, bien sûr, on cherche d'autres voies. Mais la technique maitrisée, fruit d'années d'expérience(s) peut-elle lutter face à tant d'innocence ?!


 
C'est comme en politique. Il faut pratiquer l'alternance. Pour mieux se rendre compte de l'essentiel.


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme en politique. Il faut pratiquer l'alternance. Pour mieux se rendre compte de l'essentiel.



je le dis avant que d'autres ne s'en chargent : 

Moi même je pratique assidument l'alterne-ego !


----------



## mado (16 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> je le dis avant que d'autres ne s'en chargent :
> 
> Moi même je pratique assidument l'alterne-ego !


 
Je veux même pas savoir de quoi il s'agit !


----------



## macelene (16 Février 2005)

fais trop froid là-haut MAdonna...


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme en politique. Il faut pratiquer l'alternance. Pour mieux se rendre compte de l'essentiel.



C'est dingue. Là, je me disais que tu es faite pour Mackie. Alternance ? je le fréquente un peu, le lascar, et si tu aimes l'alternance je peux t'affirmer que ce mot fut créé pour lui. Mackie est une mappemonde : le soleil se lève toujours sur une partie de ses courbes. Tantôt rasant, tantôt lumineux, il change au fil des heures et des saisons. Souvent à côté de la plaque il tectonne pourtant de dérives en incontinences et ses épenchements tracent sur le suaire où ne s'écrasent que trop rarement les seins des cartes qu'il trace au gré de ses voyages au long cours. Chaque réveil à ses côtés te donne l'impression d'être Marco Polo. Il file la soie, Pénélope les tapis, Byssus la moule. Mackie, c'est un paysage provencal. Des vignes à perte de vue, sèches mais qui ne demandent qu'à dégorger dès qu'on leur presse la grappe. Il se fiche dans la rocaille et lance ses bras vers la lumière. Au printemps, il suinte la sève et le moindre coup de canif en forme de coeur le fait larmoyer le long du tronc.

Il sirupe, épicé, et te renvoit ton propre goût que tu découvres après l'avoir eu sur le bout de la langue. C'est un pic, un roc, que dis-je : une péninsule ! Grandes marées, pointe du raz, plein phare, code et position : c'est le magicien de la lumière.

Si Van Gogh avait connu Mackie, Les tournesols auraient portés lunettes et plateaux Ricard. la face du monde n'en aurait peut-être pas été bouleversée, mais l'histoire de la peinture à l'huile (la plus difficile) aurait eue le pied bôt de la peinture à l'eau.


----------



## macelene (16 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est dingue. Là, je me disais que tu es faite pour Mackie.Il sirupe, épicé, et te renvoit ton propre goût que tu découvres après l'avoir eu sur le bout de la langue. C'est un pic, un roc, que dis-je : une péninsule ! Grandes marées, pointe du raz, plein phare, code et position : c'est le magicien de la lumière.



une lueur d'espoir pour Notre MAckie des *cOmpagnes...*


----------



## mado (16 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> fais trop froid là-haut MAdonna...


 
Pire que ça !! 

Et pour la connexion c'est pas sauvage, mais barbare carrément. Et sur PC en plus..
Vont me maudire les proprios le mois prochain


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> une lueur d'espoir pour Notre MAckie des *cOmpagnes...*



L'angélus ! Le brave paysan, fier et droit ! Un sang impûr ne l'a jamais empéché d'abreuver le sillon. Il sème comme la Marianne du Franc et a le chardon ardent du Larousse. Un souffle, un zéphyr et sa semence se perd sous bois, se perd fusion, se perd tranquille. Il n'est pas avare de sa substantifique moelle, moelleuse substance affolant la rétine penchée sur le microscope. Notre Mackie est un bon rhum. Chaque lampée est certifiée "hors d'age". Il a la canne sucrée, la feuille de vigne, et nul n'est besoin de chercher dans la carte : son menu est toujours gastronomique. La toque folle il maîtrise le fouet dans la conque et n'a pas son pareil pour se faire monter les oeufs en neige !


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Force m'est d'avouer que tu es le seul que je connaisse capable de tirer au lance roquettes sans te sortir les doigts du nez. Respect.   :love:



Il est certain qu'une telle gymnastique relève à coup sûr d'une position inconnue du kamasutra  :rateau:



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> une lueur d'espoir pour Notre MAckie des *cOmpagnes...*



D'aucun dirait qu'il est au bord du suicide mais enfin chacun voit l'angélus à sa porte


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2005)

pour madonna (apres une demi-aes au pascalou) : je veux bien m'occuper de l'Ena et d'une tisane pour toi mais le chauve sait que je refuse qu'il s'occupe de petrouchka seul !  

sinon à part ma cuite bises à vous trois !  :love:


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2005)

kama-quoi ? 

purée :elles sont fortes les gueuzes argentines du pascalou !!  bises à l'Ena et mireille du pascalou (eh oui pour madonna  )


----------



## supermoquette (17 Février 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> elles sont fortes les gueuzes argentines du pascalou !!


C'est pour ça que t'as une grosse queue ?


----------



## teo (17 Février 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> kama-quoi ?
> 
> purée :elles sont fortes les gueuzes argentines du pascalou !!  bises à l'Ena et mireille du pascalou (eh oui pour madonna  )




les Leffe aussi. J'ai du mal ce matin...


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> les Leffe aussi. J'ai du mal ce matin...



_"ce n'est pas ce que tu penses."_


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2005)

pour teo (et supermoquette)


----------



## supermoquette (17 Février 2005)

:love:


----------



## mado (18 Février 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> pour madonna (apres une demi-aes au pascalou) : je veux bien m'occuper de l'Ena et d'une tisane pour toi mais le chauve sait que je refuse qu'il s'occupe de petrouchka seul !
> 
> sinon à part ma cuite bises à vous trois !  :love:


**

Dis on est 4 !!   Enfin 3 + 1 plutôt, et inversement  


Allez je retourne faire un peu de hors piste. Mais il est tant que la semaine se termine, c'est dangereux le hors piste à force..


----------



## mado (18 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Mais il est tant que la semaine se termine, c'est dangereux le hors piste à force..


 
Il est temps bien sûr


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Il est temps bien sûr



et ce hors piste a Montpellier, ça marche ?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et ce hors piste a Montpellier, ça marche ?



Non ça glisse.


----------



## alèm (4 Mars 2005)

bon à part le mackie et le webo, c'est quand la prochaine ?

j'oserais dire la semaine prochaine ! ou dans deux semaines pour ficelle ?


----------



## teo (5 Mars 2005)

partant si la glace a fondu d'ici là...   la rue qui monte est sacrément casse-gueule... alors si en plus j'ai abusé... 

pour la semaine prochaine, je suis un peu pris tout les jours


----------



## ficelle (5 Mars 2005)

pour moi, c'est quand vous voulez à partir de vendredi prochain


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2005)

en passant et à la demande expresse de bengilli et gognol, voici les photos qui manquaient à la session de Janvier.


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2005)

dixit ficelle : ya échange de matos vendredi soir au pascalou

moi j'échange un scanner à main et un objectif 28/70 f2,8 contre une carte SD 128 et euh...  

mackie : je t'échange un DVD-R 4x contre un DVD-R 1x !!  (te donne aussi une carte NVIDIA contre ...  )


----------



## rezba (9 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> dixit ficelle : ya échange de matos vendredi soir au pascalou
> 
> moi j'échange un scanner à main et un objectif 28/70 f2,8 contre une carte SD 128 et euh...
> 
> mackie : je t'échange un DVD-R 4x contre un DVD-R 1x !!  (te donne aussi une carte NVIDIA contre ...  )



Echange connexion rtc pirate contre adsl fiable


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2005)

vive la fonction publique !!


----------



## ficelle (9 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> dixit ficelle : ya échange de matos vendredi soir au pascalou
> 
> moi j'échange un scanner à main et un objectif 28/70 f2,8 contre une carte SD 128 et euh...



scanner à main, c'est quoi cette histoire ?


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> scanner à main, c'est quoi cette histoire ?



si t'en veux pas, je le garde pour moi hein ! 

bon, on dit 20H30 ?


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> si t'en veux pas, je le garde pour moi hein !
> 
> bon, on dit 20H30 ?



du calme, je finit a 18h30


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> en passant et à la demande expresse de bengilli et gognol, voici les photos qui manquaient à la session de Janvier.



Yes merci ! 

 Euh y'en manque non ?   

'+


----------



## teo (10 Mars 2005)

je pense pas pouvoir vous rejoindre ce vendredi. En tout cas pas avant 23h


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Yes merci !
> 
> Euh y'en manque non ?
> 
> '+



une partie d'une Tmax400 poussée à 800 asa ? 

oui oui...


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> une partie d'une Tmax400 poussée à 800 asa ?
> 
> oui oui...


 
Héhé...  

Pour demain je ne pourrai probablement pas passer...

'+


----------



## purestyle (10 Mars 2005)

C'est demain au pascalou  ? vers quelle heure ?

j'ai une soirée top cool après :

celle là au sous-sol

et

celle là à l'étage au dessus. 

je peux éventuellement faire rentrer une ou deux personnes avec moi...(pourquoi pas mackie pour lui présenter des copines)


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> C'est demain au pascalou  ? vers quelle heure ?
> 
> j'ai une soirée top cool après :
> 
> ...


houla un dj de chez katapult faut vraiment que je vienne une fois


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> houla un dj de chez katapult faut vraiment que je vienne une fois



t'es belge ?  :mouais:  :hein: 

pasque sinon, c'est pas grave, tu peux aussi venir une deuxième fois...


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2005)

ouhlaaaaaa, autant de monde, ça va effrayer ma dame...


----------



## ficelle (10 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ouhlaaaaaa, autant de monde, ça va effrayer ma dame...



c'est quoi ce poisson qui te sert d'avatar ?


----------



## ficelle (10 Mars 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> (pourquoi pas mackie pour lui présenter des copines)



il te remercie, mais il a trouvé son bonheur !  :love:


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ce poisson qui te sert d'avatar ?



tu préfères ?


----------



## teo (11 Mars 2005)

Arrête tu fais peur aux enfants quand tu fais tes gros yeux...ils se mettent à hurler !


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> C'est demain au pascalou  ? vers quelle heure ?
> 
> j'ai une soirée top cool après :
> 
> ...



je ne ferai que passer ce soir, j'ai d'autres occupations en vu :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je ne ferai que passer ce soir, j'ai d'autres occupations en vu :love:




pourtant aujourd'hui on est pas jeudi      :love:


----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2005)

oh ! vos conversations ichat ne devraient pas déborder ici je crois...


----------



## benjamin (11 Mars 2005)

Je ne sais pas si je pourrai venir ; cela dépend.
Je ne sais pas non plus trop de quoi cela dépend, mais cela fait toujours bien d'être occupé de la sorte.


----------



## Cricri (11 Mars 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si je pourrai venir ; cela dépend.
> Je ne sais pas non plus trop de quoi cela dépend, mais cela fait toujours bien d'être occupé de la sorte.


Tout à fait comme moi, mais j'étais incapable de voir ça sous un angle positif... Merci !


----------



## benjamin (11 Mars 2005)

Finalement, j'ai trouvé le moyen d'avoir trois petits points de suture, excuse valable (et lamentable) pour ne pas venir.


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2005)

madame etait très contente de faire la connaissance de M. Ficelle. :love: elle embrasse m. et madame gognol avec tendresse. Elle embrasse aussi la nouvelle serveuse du pascalou que M. a approché pour des raisons professionnelles.   

"boa noite" "a tutti"


----------



## ficelle (12 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> madame etait très contente de faire la connaissance de M. Ficelle. :



pareil !  



			
				AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> love: elle embrasse m. et madame gognol avec tendresse



connais pas madame gognol, mais pareil aussi !



			
				AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> Elle embrasse aussi la nouvelle serveuse du pascalou



encore pareil !  



			
				AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> que M. a approché pour des raisons professionnelles.



tu fais quoi deja, comme metier ?  :rateau:





j'aime bien les huitres


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> tu fais quoi deja, comme metier ?  :rateau:



pareil que toi, non? 




			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien les huitres



pareil 



et dimanche aussi ! 

je réserve demain !!!


----------



## ficelle (12 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> je réserve demain !!!



ça marche !

mais que madame arrête de reluquer la petite nouvelle, et en laisse un peu aux autres


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Mars 2005)

Pareil !

'+


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ça marche !
> 
> mais que madame arrête de reluquer la petite nouvelle, et en laisse un peu aux autres



madame ne se prive jamais de regarder les jolies choses (phénomène lui arrivant souvent de par son métier  )

à dimanche !


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Pareil !
> 
> '+



tu veux que je réserve aussi pour dimanche ?


----------



## ficelle (14 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> tu veux que je réserve aussi pour dimanche ?



la grande classe, c'est d'arriver 1 heure en retard, et de se retrouver imédiatement devant une belle douzaine d'huitres, quelques tartines, un petit pot de beurre, et un verre de sancère.

là, je dis bravo...
parfaite, cette aes off !  

reste plus qu'à esperer qu'on ne soit pas malade demain


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> la grande classe, c'est d'arriver 1 heure en retard, et de se retrouver imédiatement devant une belle douzaine d'huitres, quelques tartines, un petit pot de beurre, et un verre de sancère.
> 
> là, je dis bravo...
> parfaite, cette aes off !



hé, je tiens à mon pseudo ! 



			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> reste plus qu'à esperer qu'on ne soit pas malade demain



ça c'est autre chose ! 

dommage qu'on ait pas plus vu la réelle nouvelle serveuse et non Germaine reine du sans-gêne !


----------



## ficelle (14 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> dommage qu'on ait pas plus vu la réelle nouvelle serveuse et non Germaine reine du sans-gêne !



y'a des moules-frites dehors !


----------



## ficelle (14 Mars 2005)

au fait, benjamin....


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> au fait, benjamin....



Elles avaient l'air un peu « fortes » ces huîtres. :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> au fait, benjamin....




il t'as fait quoi ce pauvre alu ?


----------



## The Deer Hunter (14 Mars 2005)

c'est pas un alu


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il t'as fait quoi ce pauvre alu ?



c'est un titanium ma chère


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est un titanium ma chère




bon bon  ....alu titanim plastoc ou autre on s'en fout   

on sait toujours pas pourquoi il l'a cassé a coup de marteau (en fer )


----------



## ficelle (14 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on sait toujours pas pourquoi il l'a cassé a coup de marteau (en fer )



un moment d'égarement !

depuis, je me fais soigner  :rateau:


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2005)

c'est pas comme si le précédent proprio du Ti avait refermé l'écran sur un clavier avec un trousseau de clés entre deux hein !


----------



## mado (14 Mars 2005)

Les ravages de l'alcool (la colle comme dirait mon fils...) ?


----------



## ficelle (14 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas comme si le précédent proprio du Ti avait refermé l'écran sur un clavier avec un trousseau de clés entre deux hein !



keskidit le troll de l'ile de paques ?!


----------



## ficelle (14 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Les ravages de l'alcool (la colle comme dirait mon fils...) ?



colle + alcool, ça fait trés mal


----------



## teo (16 Mars 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> keskidit le troll de l'ile de paques ?!




on dirait qu'il papillone


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> on dirait qu'il papillone



c'est le printemps ça !  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> c'est le printemps ça !  :love:


 Bonjour vous :love:


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> c'est le printemps ça !  :love:



a toutes ces jeunes filles que j'ai vu passer en collant cette après midi  :love: et je pouvais pas sortir du boulot :rateau: !


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Mars 2005)

douche froide ?


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> douche froide ?



pas besoins que je me contenté de regarde les bas d'une collègue  :rose:


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a toutes ces jeunes filles que j'ai vu passer en collant cette après midi  :love:



 :mouais: 

'+


----------



## alèm (17 Mars 2005)

mackie : ta misérable  vie sexuelle ne nous intéresse pas. surtout au petit-déjeuner !

arrête de polluer tes draps et ce sujet !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> mackie : ta misérable  vie sexuelle ne nous intéresse pas. surtout au petit-déjeuner !
> 
> arrête de polluer tes draps et ce sujet !





hooooo    
mais t'es mechant toi     


personne t'as dit de lire a 8h ce qu'il a ecrit a 22h        :love:


----------



## Amok (17 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a toutes ces jeunes filles que j'ai vu passer en collant cette après midi



Et donc, dès que tu vois passer une femme en collant*s*, tu secoues le tube  ?


----------



## Amok (17 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas besoins que je me contenté de regarde les bas d'une collègue  :rose:



Mackie a égaré un s, un é, et carrément perdu un r. Retrouve-les et donne un sens a cette phrase !


----------



## mado (17 Mars 2005)

Même ici ça part en live 


Bon, mais Rémi y'avait pas un projet de décentralisation dans l'air ? :hein:


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mackie a égaré un s, un é, et carrément perdu un r. Retrouve-les et donne un sens a cette phrase !



je suis troublé :rateau:


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Mars 2005)

Spécial Mackie...

'+


----------



## alèm (30 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bon, mais Rémi y'avait pas un projet de décentralisation dans l'air ? :hein:



bin, je devais venir le 21 mai chez vous !  mais le week-end CE est annulé, donc je me tâte... mais d'ici là, il y aura eu les discussions sur l'avenir de l'entreprise, les négociations salariales et sûrement un petit plan social au menu qui me permettra de toucher quelques indemnités pour aller voir ailleurs si la situation économique est plus rentable...  

je vous tiens au courant les deux du sud hein ! 

à part cela, oui, il se peut que cet été, il se produise quelques AES du côté du Golfe du Morbihan et plus précisément aux alentours de Vannes (gwened)... au choix : le barbecue de Séné ou celui d'Elven !


----------



## teo (30 Mars 2005)

Et plus proche d'ici en temps et en lieu, au Pascalou, ces prochains jours, des soirées de prévu ?   
Je pense y passer un soir de ces prochains jours, si quelqu'un veut se joindre à moi.


----------



## ficelle (31 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Et plus proche d'ici en temps et en lieu, au Pascalou, ces prochains jours, des soirées de prévu ?
> Je pense y passer un soir de ces prochains jours, si quelqu'un veut se joindre à moi.



donc on dit ce soir (jeudi 31) vers 19h30 ? 

Rémi, je viens avec ta carte et mon chéquier   

et si tu veux venir avec ton pote para, ça ne pose aucun problème...  :rateau:


----------



## teo (31 Mars 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> donc on dit ce soir (jeudi 31) vers 19h30 ?
> 
> Rémi, je viens avec ta carte et mon chéquier
> 
> et si tu veux venir avec ton pote para, ça ne pose aucun problème...  :rateau:



j'avais pas pensé si près mais pourquoi pas en before _désolé_: j'ai déjà un autre rv _impératif_ dans un autre bar à bière vers 20h30-21h ce jeudi ce soir, rive gauche. Ca me mettra dans l'ambiance  Suivant l'heure je repasserai après  pour voir à combien vous en êtes !
En tout cas je pense plutot passé avec que du liquide


----------



## mado (31 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> bin, je devais venir le 21 mai chez vous !  mais le week-end CE est annulé, donc je me tâte... mais d'ici là, il y aura eu les discussions sur l'avenir de l'entreprise, les négociations salariales et sûrement un petit plan social au menu qui me permettra de toucher quelques indemnités pour aller voir ailleurs si la situation économique est plus rentable...
> 
> je vous tiens au courant les deux du sud hein !
> 
> à part cela, oui, il se peut que cet été, il se produise quelques AES du côté du Golfe du Morbihan et plus précisément aux alentours de Vannes (gwened)... au choix : le barbecue de Séné ou celui d'Elven !


 
1/ ton nouvel avatar te sied à ravir  .. Avec ça tu peux venir dans le bar sans problème en ce moment..  

2/ c'est con pour le 21.. y'avait rien de prévu ce week end là. Venez le 15 de l'autre côté du rhône.. 

3/ bon je préfère la Bretagne nord, mais je peux toujours faire un détour


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2005)

faut que je demande à madame pour ce soir, on a une soirée prévue normaly mais bon... ils veulent pas de ma tenue de para ! 

bise mado !


----------



## ficelle (31 Mars 2005)

alors dis le vite, que je m'organise...


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mars 2005)

merde j'ai raté le tgv


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2005)

niark ! :love:


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2005)

ça me tenterait bien de faire plus ample connaissance avec l'admirable Monsieur Chpok* ! 

* il se reconnaîtra le bougre !


----------



## teo (31 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> merde j'ai raté le tgv




Moi qui me réjouissait tant de voir l'homme derrière la moustache... je suis hyper déçu   

allez, je me fais une séquence disco pour me remettre...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'avais pas pensé si près mais pourquoi pas en before _désolé_: j'ai déjà un autre rv _impératif_ dans un autre bar à bière vers 20h30-21h ce jeudi ce soir, rive gauche. Ca me mettra dans l'ambiance  Suivant l'heure je repasserai après  pour voir à combien vous en êtes !
> En tout cas je pense plutot passé avec que du liquide



Tu peux passer avant peut être parce qu'après ton intégrité physique n'est plus garanti


----------



## teo (31 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux passer avant peut être parce qu'après ton intégrité physique n'est plus garanti



oh.. tout dépend ce qu'on appelle intégrité physique, je sais encore me défendre même avec quelques verres dans le nez  !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> oh.. tout dépend ce qu'on appelle intégrité physique, je sais encore me défendre même avec quelques verres dans le nez  !



je pensais à autre chose   bonne "before"


----------



## teo (31 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> je pensais à autre chose




Ah bon ? Vraiment ? j'avions pas compris


----------



## ficelle (8 Mai 2005)

message à remi et gognol...

j'ai eu le droit à une derniere photo ce soir, juste devant chez les pompiers... c'etait pourtant pas le 14 juillet !


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2005)

merci de villepin ?


----------



## teo (9 Mai 2005)

je suis pas libre forcément tout les soirs mais ça me dirait bien de vous voir autour d'une table, en terrasse. Si ça se fait, j'amène les chips


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2006)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> vous n'aurez pas _malgache est ma lorraine_ !  :love:
> 
> _message codé pour rezba_




n'empêche, elle est bien bonne celle-là... 

_n'empêche aussi que la dernière AES Garantie Pur Porc fut bien arrosée... ne serait-ce qu'avec ce coup de vent parisien qui nous fit échouer un Grand Petit Poisson Rouge et un petit Troll tout poilu en armes guerrières sur la terrasse du Pascalou. préparant ainsi son élection comme Maître du Chateau (quoique, freelancer devait avoir tellement bu qu'il ne devaiit pas se souvenir pour qui voter !!  pis faut qu'il arrête de tout casser dans les rues la nuit... ) 

Merci encore à Téo pour l'hebergement et le brunch nickel dans son bel appartement ! :love:

et encore merci à Gognol pour nous avoir fait remarquer Madame Bernadette s'achetant des lunettes de soleil Dior dans une boutique proche de la rue St-Honoré... 
j'ai vu mon anti-idole !  j'suis verni ! _


----------



## teo (1 Août 2006)

_Freeeeeeelancer ! t'es l&#224; ?_


Faut que je l'appelle &#231;uil&#224;... mais il r&#233;pond peu au t&#233;l. ce gar&#231;on. Enfin, quand il veut 

Et Al&#232;m: pas d'accent &#224; teo, nandidiou svp


----------



## lumai (1 Août 2006)

J'peux lui glisser un mot ce soir si besoin


----------



## WebOliver (1 Août 2006)

Ouais, dites-lui que Web'O le cherche depuis un bail...   

Sinon, &#231;a existe les AES garanties... pur b&#339;uf?


----------



## teo (1 Août 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> J'peux lui glisser un mot ce soir si besoin




_Dis-lui qu'il faut en tout cas qu'il allume son portable samedi en d&#233;but d'apr&#232;m  Et qu'on se parle avant 
_

Un AP tout frais et naturel, typique national c/suisse pour un 1er aout 
Jus de pomme, chips paprika et p&#233;tards (ceux qui font boum, autour). Pour les saucisses de veau, j'ai pas encore :love: 
Bonjour o'zelv&#232;tes tout particuli&#232;rement

De bleu de bleu... va falloir bouger vu l'heure


----------



## WebOliver (1 Août 2006)

Permettez...  Hum... :d

MP à Lumai... *"oui"*   

_Vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale... _


:rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2006)

_pour le bouf c'est saignant et "&#224; la nantaise" siouplait !   _


----------



## rezba (4 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3901379 a dit:
			
		

> n'empêche, elle est bien bonne celle-là...



Qu'il est donc couillon, celui-là. 

(c'est vraiment un coup de bol que je la vois, note...)


----------

